# iPhone in three weeks with $7 data plan



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

According to electronista, they have a source saying it's coming. Whoopie!!!!

Electronista | Tips: Canadian iPhone in June with $7 data


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

We can only hope to be so lucky.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

:yawn: :yawn:


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

JeanLuc said:


> According to electronista, they have a source saying it's coming. Whoopie!!!!
> 
> Electronista | Tips: Canadian iPhone in June with $7 data


OK. So how could this be true? I'm not exactly an iPhone guru, so this is just cobbled together from the fragments in my brain.

1. Rogers has had a 3rd party web browser written, that gets installed when you sync and have activated on Rogers.
2. HTTP requests include information on the browser, so they use that on their routers to shape and charge the data as appropriate.

Brings up a few questions, though:

o What does this mean for e-mail? Would you need to install a Rogers-branded client as well? Restricted to webmail through the branded browser?
o How horrible would the data rates be when you use Safari, Mail or the iTunes Store?
o What makes a Rogers browser distinct from Safari? I've never used a browser supplied by an ISP, so I wouldn't know what to expect.

Of course, that whole article needs to be taken with a grain of salt. It's just rumors until WWDC (3 weeks, 3 days and counting - not that I'm looking forward to the announcements or anything)


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

it says right in the body of the article rogers will not have the option of installing or customizing the web browser or other applications


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

twolf3232 said:


> OK. So how could this be true? I'm not exactly an iPhone guru, so this is just cobbled together from the fragments in my brain.
> 
> 1. Rogers has had a 3rd party web browser written, that gets installed when you sync and have activated on Rogers.
> 2. HTTP requests include information on the browser, so they use that on their routers to shape and charge the data as appropriate.
> ...


If I am not mistaken I am sure the $7 plan is for their stupid WAP (I think that's what it is called) browser. From their site "Plan includes unlimited on-device mobile browsing using the Rogers Mobile Internet Browser only and is only available on select Rogers certified devices "

I sure hope Apple does not allow Rogers to intall that on the iphone


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Apple surely won't allow that. It will be using Safari, or it will be a different rate plan. Be careful though, it may not include YouTube, Mail, or Google Maps.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Rogers + Rogers Browser = Balls. And nobody likes Balls.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Once again, the day that Rogers announces the iPhone for sale on a particular date, and states what plans are available for it, is the day that we will know what plans will be available for a Rogers iPhone and when you'll be able to get them.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Once again, the day that Rogers announces the iPhone for sale on a particular date, and states what plans are available for it, is the day that we will know what plans will be available for a Rogers iPhone and when you'll be able to get them.


Sure. Nothing wrong with speculating though. I'm a very frequent reader of ehMac, and so come across these speculative threads more often that I might like, but they're harmless.



machael said:


> it says right in the body of the article rogers will not have the option of installing or customizing the web browser or other applications


You're right. It's at the end of the paragraph that I skimmed. If I'd seen that, I would have seen the article contradict itself and ignored it - not propogate this thread and tick off HowEver.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

twolf3232 said:


> Sure. Nothing wrong with speculating though. I'm a very frequent reader of ehMac, and so come across these speculative threads more often that I might like, but they're harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. It's at the end of the paragraph that I skimmed. If I'd seen that, I would have seen the article contradict itself and ignored it - not propogate this thread and tick off HowEver.


Hey, I love rumour threads too; it's just that this one's been beaten to death.

I do hope my own inside sources are wrong, though. They say not until December. But why would I listen to them?

Anyways, I just got this:

RedFlagDeals.com Forums - View Single Post - n95-3: 250$ 3 3 yrs contract @ BB

Best Buy Canada Web Store: Phones & Communications: Cell Phones: Rogers Nokia N95 Quad-Band Cellular Phone - 3 Years Agreement - In-Store Only

Even with a corporate discount (Tier A) at a Rogers store, this was $399.99.

Somehow Best Buy came through--even without the price error this phone does everything except be an iPhone.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Good score on the N95 HowEver....however (heh), I figured you'd be waiting for the iPhone....at least to see what the plans will be for it since they would most likely be exclusive to the iPhone (my assumption). 

Or would you get an iPhone and sell the N95?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Once again, the day that Rogers announces the iPhone for sale on a particular date, and states what plans are available for it, is the day that we will know what plans will be available for a Rogers iPhone and when you'll be able to get them.


kudos to that. it would seem from all of the television and print marketing from Rogers that their summer programmes are set. I could always be wrong, but it seems highly unlikely is that Rogers is going to spring iPhone on us, without a few months lead-up, with a $7 unlimited data plan (out of the goodness of their heart - right)

hehe
:clap:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't know... it's still in the box, haven't activated the N95 yet!

But I had gone back to my backup phone, which is the Nokia 6620--at one time, that was my dream phone. I love a phone that can automatically set a profile based on location; as in, you go to a usual meeting place, or classroom, and it automatically changes to the "silent" profile.

The N95 is light years ahead of that. It's actually my first GPS device--and GPS is free on it once you download and send the maps to it. Symbian 3 and thousands of apps. It's a Wifi device, an FM radio--it even takes phone calls.

But sure, if the iPhone is here in 3 weeks, that will be another line.




retrocactus said:


> Good score on the N95 HowEver....however (heh), I figured you'd be waiting for the iPhone....at least to see what the plans will be for it since they would most likely be exclusive to the iPhone (my assumption).
> 
> Or would you get an iPhone and sell the N95?


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Wheres that image of the dead horse being beaten. With all the iPhone rumour threads in here, maybe a name change is needed. Say ehRumour.ca?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Crewser said:


> Wheres that image of the dead horse being beaten. With all the iPhone rumour threads in here, maybe a name change is needed. Say ehRumour.ca?


Yawn! I'm sorry, but the only thing more overkilled than the iPhone is coming threads are the sad sarcastic posts that follow...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Yawn! I'm sorry, but the only thing more overkilled than the iPhone is coming threads are the sad sarcastic posts that follow...


Good call. Agreed.


----------



## 11thIndian (Feb 5, 2008)

jawknee said:


> kudos to that. it would seem from all of the television and print marketing from Rogers that their summer programmes are set. I could always be wrong, but it seems highly unlikely is that Rogers is going to spring iPhone on us, without a few months lead-up, with a $7 unlimited data plan (out of the goodness of their heart - right)
> 
> hehe
> :clap:


The plan is certainly up for grandiose levels of debate, but Rogers is mistaken if they think they need to do any additional advertising for the iPhone. The word just has to get out that they have it- people will come.

If Rogers does hold off releasing until the end of the summer, all they're going to do is loose more sales to those who can't or won't wait 3 more months when they can just go across the boarder and get it.

All I can say is, if it's not a simultanious worldwide release to all the partners that have signed up in the last couple of months; there'd better be an official announcement from Rogers right quick after the 3G iPhone launch in June- any continued vagueness and people will be heading for the boarder again. I know I will!


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Yawn! I'm sorry, but the only thing more overkilled than the iPhone is coming threads are the sad sarcastic posts that follow...


Wow you need to lighten up. Go outside put some sunscreen on first, don't want yo to burn. It was a lame attempt at humour I admit, but to point out the obvious is as bad as my attempt at humour.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

11thIndian said:


> The plan is certainly up for grandiose levels of debate, but Rogers is mistaken if they think they need to do any additional advertising for the iPhone. The word just has to get out that they have it- people will come.
> 
> If Rogers does hold off releasing until the end of the summer, all they're going to do is loose more sales to those who can't or won't wait 3 more months when they can just go across the boarder and get it.
> 
> All I can say is, if it's not a simultanious worldwide release to all the partners that have signed up in the last couple of months; there'd better be an official announcement from Rogers right quick after the 3G iPhone launch in June- any continued vagueness and people will be heading for the boarder again. I know I will!


I would say I would (head for the border), but owning one already, I would wait for an official release, so I can get a data plan. Living in the city wifi is awesome, but it would be nice to have 100% connectivity when im in the sticks.

But, good point on simultaneous releases, as it would seem that no partner who's claimed to be getting 3g has given a release date. Or have they?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

One of the new carriers, in Italy I believe, let slip their launch was the end of June. All the others have have an identical statement as Rogers. 

I believe the new iPhone will have a world wide simultaneous release. I also think it is no accident or poor planning that the current iPhone is unavailable. Production has begun in earnest on the 3G phone. Millions upon millions have to be produced and distributed world wide for the big day. 

It must bug Rogers having to play Apple's game. 

Any rumours about anything to do with the iPhone in Canada are idle speculation. I'd hazard a guess that only a few dozen or less in Roger's company know anything more than you or I.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

jawknee said:


> ..............t it would be nice to have 100% connectivity when im in the sticks.


Yeah it would, but good luck getting 100% from Rogers. There are some pretty glaring holes in Rogers signal even just 50 miles south-west of Ottawa.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

it almost sounds too good to be true. I may have to take back bad things ive said about rogers.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> Yawn! I'm sorry, but the only thing more overkilled than the iPhone is coming threads are the sad sarcastic posts that follow...


Yeah, you tell 'em brother. Tell 'em real good.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

rgray said:


> Yeah it would, but good luck getting 100% from Rogers. There are some pretty glaring holes in Rogers signal even just 50 miles south-west of Ottawa.


well that's just poop then.  however, I get a full signal in the two hick places that I am forced to visit every so often.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> Yeah, you tell 'em brother. Tell 'em real good.


hahahaha. Awesome. Though it should've read something more like:
"Yeah, you tell 'em brother ( who reads all of the threads that make him yawn of boredom). Tell 'em real good."


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Will Rogers hand out iphones for free if you sign a 3 year contract?*

My contract with Telus is up and I don't want to sign another one; even for a free iphone.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

I don't like Rogers customer service and especially their data plans... to add an insult to injury, iPhone is overrated and is a bloody nuisance... atleast now it is..


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

That all sounds too good to be true. How can Rogers go from being the most expensive for data to the least expensive?


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

CaptainCode said:


> That all sounds too good to be true. How can Rogers go from being the most expensive for data to the least expensive?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sivak (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe it will be an iPhone only thing....

Guess we will all find out in a few weeks :yawn:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

CaptainCode said:


> That all sounds too good to be true. How can Rogers go from being the most expensive for data to the least expensive?


Rogers isn't allowing full access to internet.com. They are restricting access to goam.com or gorogers.com. Thing is, using Rogers built-in browser, it sure looks and feels like full access, for $7 per month unlimited. It looks like the 3G phones (like the new one I just obtained) have a smokin' good time of the internet via this portal. You have to be extremely careful though since the phones have about 50 other ways to access data the other, regular way.


----------



## macman_canada (May 10, 2005)

*I really can't see June being real for Rogers....*

I heard from a friend of mine, an internal memo from within rogers said end of October launch in Canada, Part of the delay was waiting for the 3G version. Take it with a grain of salt...

macman_canada


----------



## 11thIndian (Feb 5, 2008)

Grain of salt taken. That makes no sense.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

late October/early November is usually when new products are released for the Christmas rush...i wouldn't be surprised if we see the iPhone release around then. However, if that was the case, Rogers would have to release a statement shortly after WWDC...especially if other carriers make a release in June.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have read somewhere that the plan may be a $65 voice plan + $19 data plan capped at 1 GB. 

I do not know if it is true just saying what I have read. I think a $65 voice plan is expensive. That's crazy.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

> We all suspected it, but now it is confirmed: sources close to the 3G iPhone launch have told Gizmodo that Apple will announce their new model at the WWDC Keynote on June 9th. *The second-generation iPhone will be available worldwide right after the launch*, and not at year's end, as previously thought.


full story here. 

emphasis added by yours truly


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Quote from upcoming Steve Jobs 2008 WWDC keynote: 

"We've brought on board carriers from all over the world. From Spain, to India and Africa...and our good neighbours to the north, Canada. _wild applause from Canucks in attendance_

And we're thrilled to announce that the 3G iPhone will be available... TODAY!" _thunderous applause_


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

satchmo said:


> Quote from upcoming Steve Jobs 2008 WWDC keynote:
> 
> "We've brought on board carriers from all over the world. From Spain, to India and Africa...and our good neighbours to the north, Canada. _wild applause from Canucks in attendance_
> 
> And we're thrilled to announce that the 3G iPhone will be available... TODAY!" _thunderous applause_


I love this. I will be watching or listening. But San Fran is on the west coast. By the time Steve says this, most stores in eastern Canada will be closed, or nearly closed, for the day. 

The iPhone then really won't be available here until Tuesday, 21 days from today, unless you buy on line. Me, I need a Rogers store to buy and transfer my account from my current Moto phone to my brand new iPhone, switch my account to the iPhone account, etc. That will happen the day after.

In any case, I hope so! All appendages crossed!


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

JeanLuc said:


> I love this. I will be watching or listening. But San Fran is on the west coast. By the time Steve says this, most stores in eastern Canada will be closed, or nearly closed, for the day.
> 
> The iPhone then really won't be available here until Tuesday, 21 days from today, unless you buy on line. Me, I need a Rogers store to buy and transfer my account from my current Moto phone to my brand new iPhone, switch my account to the iPhone account, etc. That will happen the day after.
> 
> In any case, I hope so! All appendages crossed!


The keynote address is usually at 10:00 am PST. That would make it 1:00 pm on the East Coast.


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*soo early*



> The keynote address is usually at 10:00 am PST. That would make it 1:00 pm on the East Coast.


Really. I thought that they were mostly at 2pt. If they're that early, I'll be walking up the street to the main Rogers store at the end of the keynote!!!


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*winers!!!*

I hope all the winers on this posting will be eating their words about rumours, etc. It looks as though this rumour may be the final word according to reports today!

If it's all for naught, I'll have to eat mine, I guess!


----------



## 11thIndian (Feb 5, 2008)

Most of the reports from around the web all seem to stem from the Gizmodo report. So right now it's just a lot of noise from one source. Still, with the well dry of iPhones for almost a month, a near simultaneous global rollout will be a great way to kick start the second-half of the year. _Brisk_ sales will be an understatement.

Though I would still say based on the leaked AT&T vacation brief, that a 9th unveiling with the new iPhones on store shelved a couple days to a week later is more probable, with some territories getting it slightly later than that. Apple isn't stupid- the sooner, the more territories, the better!

An insider from the iphoneincanada forums has posted a brief message predicting the following:

Three price plan tiers.
Range: $59-99/ month. (with data)
Require 3 year contract for new customers.
Require 3 year renewal for existing customers.
Current "unlocked" iPhones are eligible upon renewal.

So it will look something like the structure of the US AT&T plans, but with entirely different [and likely less generous] details.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

11thIndian said:


> Most of the reports from around the web all seem to stem from the Gizmodo report. So right now it's just a lot of noise from one source. Still, with the well dry of iPhones for almost a month, a near simultaneous global rollout will be a great way to kick start the second-half of the year. _Brisk_ sales will be an understatement.
> 
> Though I would still say based on the leaked AT&T vacation brief, that a 9th unveiling with the new iPhones on store shelved a couple days to a week later is more probable, with some territories getting it slightly later than that. Apple isn't stupid- the sooner, the more territories, the better!
> 
> ...


hehe. the "unlocked iPhones" bit would be nice, but I'm not expecting any favours. I'm still more curious to see if it actually comes out in Canada on june 9. ie. I'm curious to see if Apple made Rogers shut the f up about it past what Ted announced a month ago.


----------



## 11thIndian (Feb 5, 2008)

jawknee said:


> hehe. the "unlocked iPhones" bit would be nice, but I'm not expecting any favours. I'm still more curious to see if it actually comes out in Canada on june 9. ie. I'm curious to see if Apple made Rogers shut the f up about it past what Ted announced a month ago.


"Later this year" has been the stock statement from most of the recent international carrier announcements, with a couple of slightly more specific exceptions [TIM in Italy saying July].

If there wasn't a hardware component to next month's iPhone bonanza, I think these announcements would have occurred very differently. As it is, since the announcements of service are tied to a specific device [3G iPhone] Apple are obviously going to mandate that carriers be incredibly vague, since Apple simply does not discuss upcoming product features or dates.

So yes, Apple likely told Rogers, "The date the iPhone is available on your network is tied to our new product, so just say "later this year"."


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Okay... so the question is, do I change my flight & hotel bookings to stay one more day in Vancouver, instead of flying back at 1:00pm on the 9th....?


----------



## 11thIndian (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know where to put the likelyhood on it being available in stores immediately following the WWDC keynote. I'd say it's unlikely at this point, with most of the evidence pointing to a 9th unveiling, and availability maybe a week later, based on a leaked AT&T employee memo saying no vacation between June 15th to July 12th.

Even if it is released on the 9th, whether all new international markets will have them in stores right after the keynote is doubtful.

Besides, once it's released, you'll be able to order one from apple.ca anyways...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

> you'll be able to order one from apple.ca anyways...


Yeah, but delivery to Mexico is... not for the faint-hearted....

M


----------



## 11thIndian (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah! But isn't Mexico on the list of countries that is due to receive the iPhone from recent carrier announcements?


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

11thIndian said:


> Ah! But isn't Mexico on the list of countries that is due to receive the iPhone from recent carrier announcements?


I'd still buy mine in Canada. You never know what kind of iPhone will show up down there!!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

beachboy_ce said:


> I'd still buy mine in Canada. You never know what kind of iPhone will show up down there!!


a rat in one of those crappy 3g iPhone cases?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm planning on being back in Canada permanently as of Spring '09, so... best to get a Canadian phone. But... hmm... the whole locked / unlocked thing....


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm going to buy one here because it will likely come with a rogers sim to activate it. Will probably just make life easier if you buy it here. I think I can wait a week, or 2 months for it to be available here. The 3G part of the new iPhone wont do us much good up here until there is a iPhone data plan.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

jawknee said:


> a rat in one of those crappy 3g iPhone cases?


exactly.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

beachboy_ce said:


> exactly.


hehe. :lmao: 
i wanna see this thing tho. Seriously.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I just got word that I'll be in Edmonton on June 9th...any news on a WEM Apple Store?

EDIT: nvm, I see it's a July 1st opening..


----------

